# Think I want this.



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Iguana. I had some when I was little my grandma used to keep but for some reason they always ended up dead. I wonder why...







Now, I really really want one.

I know they get big over time, but how fast do they really grow? Mine never had a foot long body, even though overall length was over 3 feet with tail. I'm going to be building the cage out of plexy glass with a wooden frame, silicone on the edges, and a custome hood with building basking lamps and heat vents.

I just want some basic information on the guys for some long term planning.

Do they stink, I'll have to keep it in my room. I'll clean his crap out every time I see he has made a mess.

Can I catch something from them?

How fast will they grow?

Will a 2 ft x 4 ft tank be large enough for a few years? Would a 2.5 ft x 5 ft be better?

Thank you for all the help. I'm searching google right now too.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

WOW...

I just researched building a thing for them. I had the wrong idea. It was a brain fart.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Update.

Ditching the Iggy for right now and looking into the dragons. I'll get an iggy when I've moved out next year.

At that time, I'll have my own room full of animals ;-p


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

they don't stink as long as you keep the cage clean. they are pretty cool, i wouldn't feed them anything wild caught unless you are positive that they haven't been exposed to pesticides. they like veggies in thier diet and some fruit (apples). but make sure you don't feed them ANY CITRUS fruit, they cannot digest it.

I don't remember how fast they grow so i won't even throw out a guess at that.

I believe that they also need UVB so make sure you get that along w/ your basking lamps.

make sure you get it used to humans because when they get large they can whip the crap out of you w/ thier tail.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you decide to get into iguanas.....loook into spiny-tails, or rhino iguanas.......green iguanas really should not be kept by any other than experienced herpers....

Australian water dragons are excellent and if you stroll down through the pages you will see posts from esp mike on them...


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the information.

Of the species you listed for me, which do you think is slower growing and better overall?

I like the Rhino iguanas, its what I had before.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Personally I think you can't do better than Australian water dragons..hands down one of the finest lizard captives in the world.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Personally I think you can't do better than Australian water dragons..hands down one of the finest lizard captives in the world.


Well, I'm partial to Dumerils monitors but we can agree to disagree.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Bawb you will get no disagreement from me on dumerili.....

AWESOME monitors!!!!!!!

Sadly not readily available......which is kind of ridiculous as they are much better captives than Timors, etc....but the Varanid trends ignore the dum's unless you are looking at freshly hatched neonates...I think it is the "drabness" of the adults...which does nothing to define the inquisitive, trusting nature of these extremely docile captives.....


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Pretty sure I'm moving sooner than i thought. Getting my own place. Going to wait, move the tanks I already have and then sometime down the road build a nice tank for a water dragon or something.

I dont know which is better, me getting my own place or having a place where I can keep my 180g Setup!!!!!!!!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i cant wait till i my cause i am planning on making a reptile/fish room a whole room decicated to herps and fish


----------

